# Is this really a P. vittatus?



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

I found this picture in a collection of photos of vittatus. It looks really interesting, and I was wondering what you guys thought of it. Is it just an unusual regional variation, or another species entirely?

CalPhotos: Phyllobates vittatus; Golfo Dulce Poison-dart Frog

This is the collection here:

CalPhotos

I hope those links work...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks more like a trivittata to me.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Phyllobates lugubris, I think.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It does look like lugubris, but still a little off.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Not with those back bones and nose.

Check this triv out: Ameerega trivittata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a trivittata to me, too.
Bryan


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like a lugubris to me.
Buddy


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If you think it's a lugubris, where's the spangling on the legs?
I agree with Adam, some sort of Ameerega triviatta


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Def not a lugubris, lugubris don't have green on them


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks like a Suriname green trivitatta with some nasty nose rub or nostril infection....

Kevin


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Doesn't look like any lugubris I have. They have more browns and tans on tem, and darker bellies.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Definitely a triv. Not sure what that greying on the nose is, though.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. You've helped me satisfy my curiosity.


----------

